# Twins.... WARNING.....Graphic pics!!



## PSGeckos (Jul 15, 2007)

We pipped open a dented mouldy egg today to find out the there were two in there!

*WARNING.....Graphic pics!!*









Here is them both together, one has formed more than the other









And here's a close up on the smaller unformed foetus









These should've been Blazing Blizzards.


----------



## Herp_boi (May 12, 2008)

Rip little ones


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

awwwwwwwwwwww sorry to hear that hun


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Very interesting  Nice post.

Did it smell bad? How many days in are they? etc.


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

thats pretty kool that there were twins but im sorry that they didnt make it


----------



## PSGeckos (Jul 15, 2007)

Crownan said:


> Very interesting  Nice post.
> 
> Did it smell bad? How many days in are they? etc.


Didn't smell as bad as some!
and 54 days, and we only pipped it this early as it was really dented and mouldy.


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

What a shame, but suppose it didn`t stand much chance from the off really. Not something you come across everyday either.


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

Poor things  RIP Last night we had a rankins dragon that had cracked through its egg but never managed to get out fully  it had been split for nearly 2 days so we guessed something was up.


----------



## ElliottOMG (Aug 16, 2008)

RIP Little Dudes.
Thats REALLY rare O.O


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

Shame,  but people are lucky if one twin survives, 

its good to post the pics, people might learn somthing


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

Sorry to hear that!

Can i ask if anything has been found out about your enigmas yet?


----------



## platypus (Aug 27, 2007)

*Poor little chaps*

Great shame could have been very exciting , i have had twins out of burmese pythons many years ago . I imagine it must be the same for geckos . Better luck next time and keep up the good work . :notworthy:


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

i've not heard of this in leopard geckos before, it's intresting how one is much more developed than the other, were they both dead in the egg or were either alive? its a shame they didn't make it, i love blizzards


----------

